# Guess what!



## jozylynn896

Guess who slept through the WHOLE night for the first time! Noah! and me! lol. i woke up at 7 and shot up because i realized i wasn't woken up by crying. I seen him sleeping soundly in his bassinet. I woke uo oh and yelled so happily lol. 
For the past about two weeks he's been only waking up one time and it's always around 3:30. But nope, not tonight! He just slept right through it! He's 7 weeks old. Sorry lol pointless thread just a proud mommy moment for this gal. How is every body! How are your lo s? Ohs?


----------



## lil lovey

Wow his 7 weeks already :shocked:...his really growing up so fast...let's just hope he keeps it up. I am fortunate to have a baby who sleep well.. Wish I was ok.. Exams be killing the crap outta me :(... My LO is just so bubbly. His now able to sit on his own well not for more than 30 minutes but its still good:)...


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw! He's so precious. Seven weeks already. :( do fast.


----------



## lizmageeful

Im so incredibly jealous! I have a total night owl. OH and I are both usually insomniacs so I guess we couldnt expect anything different from Sawyer. :/


----------



## jozylynn896

Lol. Noah never wanted to sleep cause i think he thought he was missing out on something. But now he sees nothing goes on at night hehe. How's Sawyer? xx


----------



## bsd

This is the first time I've popped over in the teenage parenting section.. I used to hang around in teen pregnancy when I was pregnant and recognized your name and some other ladies on here!! :flower::flower::flower:

Hahaha sorry that was totally pointless:dohh: I just wanted to say my Benjamin did this very same thing to me when he was 4ish weeks old(I even had the mini-heart attack you did when you realized what time it was) and I feel so blessed because he kept doing it!! It got more and more consistent and before you knew it my 2 month old was STTN every single night! And, he still does! I guess a lot of babies hit sleep regressions but Ben didn't so I hope your LO keeps this habit and it stays this way!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizmageeful

jozylynn896 said:


> Lol. Noah never wanted to sleep cause i think he thought he was missing out on something. But now he sees nothing goes on at night hehe. How's Sawyer? xx

Sawyer is fine, not really much of a sleeper. We will get a couple of nights when she will go down without a big hassle, but usually shes up till all hours of the night. Its not as bad as it could be though because neither OH nor I are big sleepers usually so were kind of used to it. Shes also really colic-y, which isnt helping. She will cry herself to the point where shes so incredibly over tired that she cant sleep. But every time she smiles at me its worth it. (plus, OH feels bad that hes leaving in a week for basic so hes doing a lot of the work and letting me get sleep when I need it, so I really have no right to complain. :blush: ) How's Noah besides the awesome STTN!?


----------



## Boldybaby

Wow you must be so happy your babies so young and sleeping through the night. My son is 13 months old and still wakes up to twice every night! Although he used to be every hour some nights when he was younger so I am grateful! Hope your LO keeps it up for your sake I know how hard it can be sometimes with a lack of sleep!


----------



## jozylynn896

Thanks ladies! Last night he woke up at around 3. I got up to make him a bottle and by the time i got back he was asleep! 

Bsd
I remember you! Lol. How have you been? And thank you :)

Boldybaby, thank you :) i really hope he doesn't stop thos cause i felt amazing yesterday!


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> Thanks ladies! Last night he woke up at around 3. I got up to make him a bottle and by the time i got back he was asleep!
> 
> Bsd
> I remember you! Lol. How have you been? And thank you :)
> 
> Boldybaby, thank you :) i really hope he doesn't stop thos cause i felt amazing yesterday!

I have been good!! OH and I hit a lot of rough patches and still are going through some but it's getting better and Ben has made it so worthwhile :) I love being a mom and I have such a good baby I feel so blessed!!

I'm so glad Noah is STTN for you!! I really hope he continues to do so! :happydance:

How has motherhood been for you!?


----------



## jozylynn896

I love being a mommy! Motherhood is wonderful and I honestly don't know who I was before I had Noah! 
He is just the best thing that has ever happened to me. 
Ps, I remember reading your birth story and thinking "Man Noah needs to get out already! He's never gonna come! " and now he's here and he's amazing! 
Also, he's sttn every night since i posted this!


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> I love being a mommy! Motherhood is wonderful *and I honestly don't know who I was before I had Noah!*
> He is just the best thing that has ever happened to me.
> Ps, I remember reading your birth story and thinking "Man Noah needs to get out already! He's never gonna come! " and now he's here and he's amazing!
> Also, he's sttn every night since i posted this!

I said this very same thing!! Its amazing how they change your whole outlook on life. You love them more every day is so awesome. Babies are such blessings!

I know it feels like just yesterday I gave birth! It's crazy it's almost been 6 months from the day of my due date.. I can't even believe it! :dohh:

Thank GOD we are done with our pregnancies lol I am so glad he's here and I can spend every day with him outside of the womb.. hahhaa the end of my pregnancy I was so impatient I am STILL glad that part is over with.

And yayyy for Noah STTN! :happydance::happydance: 
That's exactly what Ben did and I was crossing my fingers it continued to happen! I knew how lucky I was to have a LO who STTN.. especially so young. And it makes a world of a difference in your day if you get a full nights sleep. I prayed and prayed he would continue to STTN for me, and he still does it to this day! I was so scared he'd hit his 4 month sleep regression. Through teething, ear infection, even growth spurts Ben has always STTN for me (after he was 3 weeks old anyway). I hope Noah does the same for you! I am very very grateful for having a LO who still STTN! VERY grateful! :haha:


----------



## jozylynn896

bsd said:


> jozylynn896 said:
> 
> 
> I love being a mommy! Motherhood is wonderful *and I honestly don't know who I was before I had Noah!*
> He is just the best thing that has ever happened to me.
> Ps, I remember reading your birth story and thinking "Man Noah needs to get out already! He's never gonna come! " and now he's here and he's amazing!
> Also, he's sttn every night since i posted this!
> 
> I said this very same thing!! Its amazing how they change your whole outlook on life. You love them more every day is so awesome. Babies are such blessings!
> 
> I know it feels like just yesterday I gave birth! It's crazy it's almost been 6 months from the day of my due date.. I can't even believe it! :dohh:
> 
> Thank GOD we are done with our pregnancies lol I am so glad he's here and I can spend every day with him outside of the womb.. hahhaa the end of my pregnancy I was so impatient I am STILL glad that part is over with.
> 
> And yayyy for Noah STTN! :happydance::happydance:
> That's exactly what Ben did and I was crossing my fingers it continued to happen! I knew how lucky I was to have a LO who STTN.. especially so young. And it makes a world of a difference in your day if you get a full nights sleep. I prayed and prayed he would continue to STTN for me, and he still does it to this day! I was so scared he'd hit his 4 month sleep regression. Through teething, ear infection, even growth spurts Ben has always STTN for me (after he was 3 weeks old anyway). I hope Noah does the same for you! I am very very grateful for having a LO who still STTN! VERY grateful! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. I was soooo inpatient too! 

Noah has continued sleeping through the night! Yayayayay! Lol! 

Wow Ben sounds like a champ! You're blessed! 
Man today is two months from my due date. I remember wishing it would con's already. It's kind of crazy that it DID cone...and go.. now I get to cuddle my little Noah :)


----------



## bsd

I know it's so crazy and amazing at the same time! 
Its really scary to think we're going to blink and then they'll be 1 year old. AHHHHH :shock: :nope:


----------



## jozylynn896

Yesterday i cried thinking one day hell be a grown ma . :'(


----------



## bsd

I cried thinking about holding his babies! I could cry right right now thinking about it lol.

I'm going to be one of _those_ moms...

hahhahahaha :haha:


----------



## jozylynn896

Oh my goodness so am I!! 
I'm gonna be the worst! Haha
We re the only women they need though right! Haha!


----------



## bsd

Lol seriously!! I've thought briefly about him being 16 and bringing girls home and my first reaction is.. none of them will be good enough for him! Boy do I have a lot to learn! :haha:


----------



## jozylynn896

You're reading my mind! Lol! We're gonna be the worst! Haha.
No one will be worthy. Hehe 
And also if some girl hurts my boy! I can't even imagine!


----------



## bsd

Oh I know.. I hear ya there!! :haha:


----------



## magic93

Aww good for Noah :) and for you lol
Quinsy first slept thru the night around 7 weeks too and he has ever since except the time he got his shots he did not sleep thru that night lol


----------



## jozylynn896

Noah got his shots yesterday lol. He didn't cry but he screamed! Like "Ah! What was that!" Then he looked at me like why would you let then do that to me? ! My poor baby lol. Then he just knocked out. Lol! 

But ever since, he's slept though the night since i posted this! 
And good for you too! It feels amazing getting a full nights sleep again!


----------



## magic93

Aww poor guy :( Quinsy was mad at me the whole day after that he barely cries usually but he was miserable.. Im not looking forward to his next ahots :(
Yeah i know right i always stay up so late after he sleeps idk why but still it feels good not having to get up in the night


----------



## jozylynn896

Oh my goodness me too! Then i think what am i doing? !go to sleep! Lol but it does just feel good!


----------

